# Need advise on a decent Gaming laptop with Budget 60K INR with good cooling



## wilfred316 (Sep 22, 2016)

Hi Guyzz,

Need advise on a decent Gaming laptop with Budget 60K INR with good cooling.

I have used my brothers laptop ASUS- K55V Laptop but it has Thermal Shutdown Issue.
here is the post ASUS service centre is not helping at all --> *forum.digit.in/hardware-q/198595-asus-k55v-laptop-thermal-shutdown-issue.html 

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
60-65k INR

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen

3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? 
Gaming

4) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?
900 series GForce M or GT - 2/4 GB
I-5 with 4th or 5th Gen is also ok
1 TB Hard drive
*Better cooling architecture is a must no more Thermal Shutdown!*

5) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: All other popular brands found in India
b. Dislike: ASUS

6) Anything else you would like to say?
Screen resolution - dont have much Idea about this but need for Gaming.
Battery back up - normal (3-4hrs)
Purchase place - online/ store any would do

Google is not very helpful with searching for good cooling architecture laptop.

Your experience and help will be deeply appreciated.

Regards,

Wilfred


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 22, 2016)

Increase your budget or import a clevo/sager from xoticpc. You won't get a laptop with GTX 1000 series GPU otherwise.


----------



## ZTR (Sep 22, 2016)

Buy Asus R510JX-DM230T 15.6-inch Laptop (Core i7 4720HQ/8GB/1TB/Windows 10/2GB Nvidia GeForce GTX 950M Graphics), Glossy Black Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.i

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 22, 2016)

fill these first 
*forum.digit.in/laptops-netbooks/156722-questionnaire-laptop-notebook-purchase.html

and i think budget is low for a 900series GPU laptops. at least 80k. I am not sure though. Others can tell better about this.


----------



## wilfred316 (Sep 22, 2016)

Updated my main thread to Narrow down few specs.

- - - Updated - - -



ZTR said:


> Buy Asus R510JX-DM230T 15.6-inch Laptop (Core i7 4720HQ/8GB/1TB/Windows 10/2GB Nvidia GeForce GTX 950M Graphics), Glossy Black Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.i
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3



Not a Big Fan of ASUS went to 3-4 service centres.
ASUS be like... Graphics? Games? what are those? is it new? which game you faced problem... blah blah in the end they say change motherboard but not sure if problem will be solved... this is the same reply found in many ASUS Service Centres in Mumbai..
They have no clue about gaming issues.
FYI... I have used my brothers laptop ASUS- K55V Laptop but it has Thermal Shutdown Issue.
here is the post ASUS service centre is not helping at all --> *forum.digit.in/hardware-q/198...own-issue.html

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> Increase your budget or import a clevo/sager from xoticpc. You won't get a laptop with GTX 1000 series GPU otherwise.



don't want a 1000 series, 900 series with M or GT is fine no need for GTX or any overclocked version. dont want overheating I don't play Games with a AC in my Room.

- - - Updated - - -



TheSloth said:


> fill these first
> *forum.digit.in/laptops-netbooks/156722-questionnaire-laptop-notebook-purchase.html
> 
> and i think budget is low for a 900series GPU laptops. at least 80k. I am not sure though. Others can tell better about this.



Updated my Main post for narrowing it down.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 22, 2016)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 950M - NotebookCheck.net Tec
Take a look at the gaming benchmarks of 950m and if you are ok with them, get a laptop having the same. That's the best GPU you can get in a laptop of your budget.

- - - Updated - - -

Some laptops from ebay:
Seller Warranty:
HP Pavilion Gaming 15-ak007tx, Core i7-6700HQ, 4GB, 1TB, 15.6" FULLHD, 4GB Grap
HP Gaming 15 AK041TX Core I5 6300HQ 6th GEN 4GB 1TB 15 6”FHD 4GB Graphics DOS | eBay
HP Gaming 15 AK007TX Core I7 6700HQ 6th GEN 4GB 1TB 15 6”FHD 4GB Graphics DOS | eBay


Manufacturer Warranty:
Asus Gaming Laptop R510JX DM230T Core I7 4720HQ 8GB 1TB 2GB Graphic WIN10 | eBay
*www.ebay.in/itm/272374631729


----------



## wilfred316 (Sep 22, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 950M - NotebookCheck.net Tec
> Take a look at the gaming benchmarks of 950m and if you are ok with them, get a laptop having the same. That's the best GPU you can get in a laptop of your budget.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Wow good specs but are they with good architecture? since its I-7 and this cheap Manufacturer don't invest build quality if they make it cheap. but If build is good I can definitely consider these options.


----------



## azvnoit (Sep 22, 2016)

I'm not sure but my friend had purchased Lenovo Z50-70 for around 40k, he uses it for casual gaming (CSGO, DOTA 2), Android development and Video editing. Served him well for 2year no issues (he doesn't use cooling pad). Lenovo has Z51-70 series as well, but not sure how they fare.
I got a ASUS ROG GL552JX for around 60k, it is a good configuration but outdated. Then next best option would be Asus R510JX-DM230T.

For serious gaming I would agree with SaiyanGoku and suggest to go for latest tech.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Sep 30, 2016)

wilfred316 said:


> Wow good specs but are they with good architecture? since its I-7 and this cheap Manufacturer don't invest build quality if they make it cheap. but If build is good I can definitely consider these options.




so which one you bought?


----------



## wilfred316 (Oct 1, 2016)

Haven't bought yet was waiting for 2 things
1> yearly bonus which i just received from work and
2> Great India sale in Amazon or flipcart 
still im also looking for a stable non over heating laptop with I-5 config


----------



## rakeshhkuma90 (Oct 1, 2016)

If you can increase your Budget then you can check MSI Laptops. They are specially built for Gaming.

MSI GL62 6QF Gaming Laptop

2.6GHz Intel Core i7-6700HQ 6th Gen processor
8GB DDR3 RAM
1TB hard drive
15.6-inch screen, Nvidia GeForce GTX960M 2GB Graphics
USB 3.0 type-C reversible plug

Check here: Buy MSI GL62 6QF Gaming Laptop. Smc Internationa


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 1, 2016)

rakeshhkuma90 said:


> If you can increase your Budget then you can check MSI Laptops. They are specially built for Gaming.
> 
> MSI GL62 6QF Gaming Laptop
> 
> ...



Not worth buying now.


----------



## wilfred316 (Oct 1, 2016)

SaiyanGoku and others how is this laptop from Amazon got very good reviews, specially in good build and not overheating perspective.
Please advice. Can I buy this in India ?
*www.amazon.com/gp/product/B015PYYDMQ/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&th=1


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 1, 2016)

wilfred316 said:


> SaiyanGoku and others how is this laptop from Amazon got very good reviews, specially in good build and not overheating perspective.
> Please advice. Can I buy this in India ?
> *www.amazon.com/gp/product/B015PYYDMQ/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&th=1



Doesn't ships to India and Dell India sells it for a ridiculous price of 80k, IIRC.


----------



## wilfred316 (Oct 1, 2016)

oh well 80k its way too above my budget.
Thanks for Confirming SaiyanGoku.
My only concern is overheating issues, looking for a 60k laptop which can do decent gaming with games like Borderlands 2 and such.
I-5 processor is enough.
I suffered a big blow already using a overheating Asus K55V with thermal Shutdown in 15 mins with games even with gaming config.
So being extra careful.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 1, 2016)

wilfred316 said:


> oh well 80k its way too above my budget.
> Thanks for Confirming SaiyanGoku.
> My only concern is overheating issues, looking for a 60k laptop which can do decent gaming with games like Borderlands 2 and such.
> I-5 processor is enough.
> ...



First of all, that laptop you keep mentioning is not a gaming laptop (610M is a joke) and is bound to have heating and thermal throttling issues.

Would be better to wait out for GTX 1050 for laptops and hope that those come under 70k.


----------



## wilfred316 (Oct 1, 2016)

Fingers Crossed for GTX 1050 release.
Nvidia GTX 1050 - release date, specs, rumours and prices | PCGames


----------



## wilfred316 (Oct 5, 2016)

OMG!! this new HP laptop costs 90k!! that too with 960 GTX..
so... 1050 GTX = 1 Lac + minimum?

Online Shopping India Mobile, Cameras, Lifestyle & more Online @ Flipkart.co


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 5, 2016)

wilfred316 said:


> OMG!! this new HP laptop costs 90k!! that too with 960 GTX..
> so... 1050 GTX = 1 Lac + minimum?
> 
> Online Shopping India Mobile, Cameras, Lifestyle & more Online @ Flipkart.co



Indian laptops aren't priced good. Laptops with GTX 1060 cost around 80-85k in usa. So it might be possible to get GTX 1050 laptops around the same price (but hopefully under 65k, no matter what)


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 5, 2016)

65K!! that is a really high hope. GT960 Laptops are selling at ~90K right now.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 5, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> 65K!! that is a really high hope. GT960 Laptops are selling at ~90K right now.



That's because you are looking at wrong places. Sellers on ebay, paytm have been selling them for around 70k (cashback/discount included) IIRC.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 5, 2016)

ah. I never check ebay and paytm. dont trust both of them.


----------



## wilfred316 (Oct 17, 2016)

Waiting for NVidia 1050 Series to be released this month in India...I am too impatient XD


----------



## Sacchu (Oct 21, 2016)

wilfred316 said:


> Waiting for NVidia 1050 Series to be released this month in India...I am too impatient XD




MSI Has alsready launched the laptops with 1060 Graphics and very good cooling system.

MSI GE62VR with Cooler Boost 4 and MSI GS63VR with Cooler Boost Trinity.
You can even check them at Amazon in the below link.

Buy MSI GE62VR 6RF Apache Pro 15.6&quot; Gaming Laptop (Core-i7 6th Gen/ DDR4 16GB/1TB (SATA) 7200rpm+128GB SSD (M.2 SATA)/Nvidia Geforce GTX 1060, 6GB GDDR5/Window10) with Laptop Bag Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.i
Buy MSI GS63 6RF Stealth Pro 15.6&quot; Gaming Laptop (Core i7 6th Gen/ DDR4 16GB/ 1TB (SATA) 7200rpm 7mm+128GB SSD (NVMe M.2 SSD by PCIe Gen3 x4)/ Windows10/ Nvidia Geforce GTX 1060, 6GB GDDR5) With Laptop Bag Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.i


----------



## wilfred316 (Oct 21, 2016)

Way out of budget.... if around 70-75k I can still consider. Hence waiting still just like Saiyan Goku advised.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 22, 2016)

Sacchu said:


> MSI Has alsready launched the laptops with 1060 Graphics and very good cooling system.
> 
> MSI GE62VR with Cooler Boost 4 and MSI GS63VR with Cooler Boost Trinity.
> You can even check them at Amazon in the below link.
> ...




1599$ laptop selling for 150k here


----------



## wilfred316 (Oct 23, 2016)

This question might not relate to the topic but any idea why Pricing for India is so ridiculous but globally sold at same rates?


----------



## wilfred316 (Oct 26, 2016)

The wait is over people!!!
Nvidia 1050 and 1050Ti are out!!!!
Pricing is good too.
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050 Ti Price in India, Specification, Features | Digit.i
Nvidia GeForce GTX 1050 and GTX 1050Ti Launched Starting at Rs. 10,000 | NDTV Gadgets360.co


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 27, 2016)

wilfred316 said:


> The wait is over people!!!
> Nvidia 1050 and 1050Ti are out!!!!
> Pricing is good too.
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050 Ti Price in India, Specification, Features | Digit.i
> Nvidia GeForce GTX 1050 and GTX 1050Ti Launched Starting at Rs. 10,000 | NDTV Gadgets360.co


Wait for oems to introduce gtx 1050/ti laptops.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## manu_saraswat (Oct 27, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Wait for oems to introduce gtx 1050/ti laptops.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Doing the same 

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfred316 (Oct 30, 2016)

Ok, I give up on Gaming laptop will look for a gaming PC instead.
I find I wont be travelling much now so i settle down with a cheaper gaming PC.
Indian Pricing for Laptops is ridiculous anyways.


----------



## manu_saraswat (Oct 31, 2016)

wilfred316 said:


> Ok, I give up on Gaming laptop will look for a gaming PC instead.
> I find I wont be travelling much now so i settle down with a cheaper gaming PC.
> Indian Pricing for Laptops is ridiculous anyways.


Well can't argue with that.. Laptop prices are ridiculous in India.. Buying a gaming laptop can only be justified if u travel much or like live in hostel or something.. Where u might need to carry ur laptop to college 

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## aby geek (Dec 8, 2016)

Try MvP gaming they got 4 ready configurations and do custom build too.


----------



## napster007 (Dec 21, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> 65K!! that is a really high hope. GT960 Laptops are selling at ~90K right now.



Damn... Prices for laptops in India are very expensive. I bought a Lenovo thinkpad E570 at the Black Friday sale here in the states for $550 with the following config : 

i7 7500U
256GB SSD
16 GB DDR4/2400
1 TB HDD
Nvidia 950m
IPSFullHD
Intel AC wifi


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 21, 2016)

napster007 said:


> Damn... Prices for laptops in India are very expensive. I bought a Lenovo thinkpad E570 at the Black Friday sale here in the states for $550 with the following config :
> 
> i7 7500U
> 256GB SSD
> ...



holy moly!! awesome pricing there. great buy btw


----------



## jodo_c (Dec 23, 2016)

Amazon.com: MSI GE62 Apache Pro-239 15.6&quot; GAMING LAPTOP NOTEBOOK GTX 970M i7-6700HQ 12GB 1TB WINDOWS 10 USB TYPE-C FULL COLOR KEYBOARD: Computers &amp; Accessorie 
 Good deal for 77k!


----------



## Chetan1991 (Dec 26, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> ah. I never check ebay and paytm. dont trust both of them.



Greater risk, greater reward.


----------



## billubakra (Dec 27, 2016)

Just don't go for hp brand.


----------

